# Mini orchid Corybas tubers up for grabs..



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

My friend is cleaning out his Orchid collection and has a few of these Corybas tubers up for sale. 

They do really well in enclosures IF you know their needs. Mine do well in LIVE sphagnum 




Message me if interested, this will be the last I can get my hands on for a long time. I though you guys might want them.


its on a first come basis.

I have Corybas calopeplos, and Corybas geminigibbus

25 each tuber.


----------

